
FaceDisplay and Other Bizarre Virtual Reality Projects from CHI 2017 - michaelmior
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/facedisplay-and-other-bizarre-virtual-reality-projects-from-chi-2017
======
michaelmior
Also see: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/computing/hardware/cheek-...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/computing/hardware/cheek-haptics-and-other-weird-computer-interfaces-
from-chi-2017)

